# Garnet Sessionman 3 prong chord install



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

So I'm fixing up the old Garnet Sessionman G250FTR and want to install 3 prong chord. Surprisingly my old Tech didnt want to install one. I've done some other amps and kinda know what to do, but the Garnet seems a bit different, and I dont want to mess it up. There is a wire off the main power switch (middle) going to the transformer. heres a pic. Should I get rid of the added power supply at the end? Want to get rid of the death cap which I assume is the glued down large orange cap. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Can you follow a schematic or wiring diagram?


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Ya i'm ok at it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Nice, thanks the picture is great, I can read the schematic with it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Buzz said:


> Surprisingly my old Tech didnt want to install one. I
> 
> View attachment 394308



Did he say why ? It is a must


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Be sure to unplug it before doing the repair. 


lol


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Latole said:


> Did he say why ? It is a must


It was a few years ago, but he said you have to check polarity, and ignored my request.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Buzz said:


> It was a few years ago, but he said you have to check polarity, and ignored my request.


He was not a tech...... or you did not understand what he said


----------



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's something to consider but you've probably finished this little conversion. "Code" from someplace or another says that the green ground wire must be the longest or slackest of the three wires. Maybe so that if your amp is hanging by its cord it will still be grounded? Or so that the next tech will think it was done by a tech?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Gordie said:


> Here's something to consider but you've probably finished this little conversion. "Code" from someplace or another says that the green ground wire must be the longest or slackest of the three wires. Maybe so that if your amp is hanging by its cord it will still be grounded?


Sort of. Not so much hanging by the cord, but if the cord is getting ripped away, the earth (green ground) wire will be the last thing connected. So chassis will be earthed right to the last.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

That makes good sense!


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 394314


Just an FYI, best electrical practice is to wire to the switch first, then to the fuse. The reason for this is if someone grabs the fuse without the amp being unplugged the fuse is still live. This way, with the power switch off, there is no power to the fuse for sure.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I got the job done and the amp is sounding great. Makes sense to have the ground wire the longest, I'm not sure if it was. Its nice to have only 2 switches back there instead of 3. I was thinking the old cab could use some supports. The Garnet amp chassis is very heavy and top mounted, with four bolts. The corners have taken some bumps and peeling tolex. Some new lighter speakers would be great also, I have my eye on some new Celestion Neo V-type.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Heres a pic of the Garnet with my Kent (Teisco) 66-4L.


----------

